# Straps and a Belt



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Wheres thebest place to buy the above Ive been lifting for about 18month now and i think its finally time to invest in a decent belt and a set of straps. Can anyone recomend somewhere online?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

what do you want a belt for?

Reason i ask is, honestly, i think unless your competing in strength sports your better off without one.

Staps? assume you mean lifting straps and not wraps? i got mine from Myprotein for a couple of quid. Do the job perfectly fine.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Get a belt from www.strengthshop.co.uk.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't reccommend them - especially the belt

Straps are only for the very strong I think or advanced trainer - I still don't use them after 13 years, 2 on gear.

You'll never get a grip that threatens to detach your penis every [email protected] unless you train without


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I don't reccommend them - especially the belt
> 
> Straps are only for the very strong I think or advanced trainer - I still don't use them after 13 years, 2 on gear.
> 
> You'll never get a grip that threatens to detach your penis every [email protected] unless you train without


this ^^^^^^^ apart from the penis bit , you sick man :whistling:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Evan Centopani says it best:

"Belts are for pussies"

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Evan Centopani says it best:
> 
> "Belts are for pussies"
> 
> lol


lol, hes got a good pull on him too!

they have their use's. As i say, if your aim is 'lift as much as possible' they they can help. So many people think you have to use one or you will put your back out etc etc. Its rubbish.

What gets me is why you need one on while your bicep curling, or doing seated chest press :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayMc (Jul 8, 2010)

I have just started using a belt for deadlifts only - it give me a bit of support and help with technique - My grips not great either (sweaty hands) would you suggest ditching the straps altogether or is it worth using them for max 1 rep deads etc


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

One strap and belt ;-)


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

straps i find useful, especially as my grip is partic weak.

My grip goes far quicker than my back does, so id never get a good solid session without them


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> what do you want a belt for?
> 
> Reason i ask is, honestly, i think unless your competing in strength sports your better off without one.
> 
> Staps? assume you mean lifting straps and not wraps? i got mine from Myprotein for a couple of quid. Do the job perfectly fine.


Ive been advised its a good idea for BOR, deads and squats lifts arent huge deads about 170kg and squats about 140.

Im not sure I may mean wraps not 100%, its mainly to help with grip particulary on DL's.


----------

